# The story behind VK Fourways move!



## Stroodlepuff (23/5/16)

Where it all started in 2013:




Then as we ran out of space we had to transition down and take over our entire lounge in mid 2014:






Then Finally in December 2014 we needed even more space and moved into a flatlet on our property which was previously used as a rental:







Fast forward to 2016 and we are once again running out of space!

This is where our third official retail location comes into play!

*What is happening?*

Vape King Fourways as you know and love it has been trying to find the correct retail location for some time now! 

We did not want to move too far as we did not want to inconvenience our customers by making them travel further to purchase from us, but we also know that running a shop from our house was no longer viable!

We have found the perfect location to move the Vape King Fourways retail location to! 

Other than that not much is changing, we are simply moving the retail side of the business into a proper retail location for more convenience and better service for our customers.

*What does this mean for our customers:*

Well it means so many things and all of them great too!

- Being that it will now be a proper retail location this means our shopping hours will be extended... Longer hours for you to shop, full weekends, meaning you will be able to get all your Vape needs now on a Sunday too!

- More parking, this has become a major problem at the Fourways branch and this means there will be more parking for our customers, as well as car guards to watch over your cars while you shop

- No more issues with website stock! Since the retail and the distribution will now be completely separated there will be no more problems for those of you who have experienced them. If it shows in stock on the website you can be 100% guaranteed that the item is in stock as per the quantities on the website!

- Convenience, being that it is in a center there are other shops around which means you may not need to go to more than one place to do your shopping!

And of course more focused service, there will be no calls interrupting your dealings with our staff to ask them the status of an online order, and no customers needing to wait for the gate to be opened once you want to leave! And much much more!

Of course this means alot for us too! Better warehousing systems and a completely more organised Vape King!

The only downside is that you will no longer be able to collect online orders, but if you really wanted to I am sure we could make a plan 

We hope you as our customers are as excited about this transition as we are and we would like to say thank you for your continued support despite all the growing pains we have had up until this point!

More details on the new location to be announced soon!!

Keep calm, Vape on and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## shaunnadan (24/5/16)

This is amazing news!

Positive Business progression is always a good thing even if it seems tough at first.

The industry stands a lot to gain when an established vendor moves into a retail space. The exposure to the general public and not just our online enthusiasts is just what we need to get more people of cigarettes and into vaping. 

While I know this isn't your first rodeo I'm 100% confident the transition will be seamless. At the end of the day all the scrambling around to make sure the opening goes perfect is a sign of true passion in what you do, and you guys do it well! 

I for one look forward to the new home of fourways vape King and will definitely see myself becoming one with the furniture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Congrats and best of luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (25/5/16)

Great work @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo thats quite the story. Great to see the progression.

May it grow to be much bigger and better. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cait (25/5/16)

Congratulations guys!! That is such great news and keep doing what you guys do. You guys are paving the way for the industry and are truly an inspiration to keep going!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

Congrats guys!
"Whenever you see a successful person, you only see the public glories, never the private sacrifices to reach them." _Vaibhav Shah

@Stroodlepuff . You guys are truly awesome and may your success grow leaps and bounds._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

